# В чём преимущества...



## oleg (25 Сен 2012)

В чём преимущества и недостатки баянов Юпитер и Акко?


----------



## garmonist (25 Сен 2012)

Коллеги, подскажите ещё и цены на концертные баяны выше указанных фирм :russian_:


----------



## диапазон64 (26 Сен 2012)

*oleg*,
Уважаемый. Эта тема и ей подобные уже многократно обсуждались на форуме. Не поленитесь- поищите сами.


----------



## oleg (26 Сен 2012)

И на этом спасибо)


----------

